# Paul Newman, 83.



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2008)

[FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Legendary actor Paul Newman dies at age 83

*[/SIZE][/FONT]





> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Paul Newman, the Academy-Award winning superstar who personified cool as an activist, race car driver, popcorn impresario and the anti-hero of such films as "Hud," "Cool Hand Luke" and "The Color of Money," has died. He was 83. [/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2008)

.


----------



## exile (Sep 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## grydth (Sep 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 27, 2008)

MSNBC


----------



## stickarts (Sep 27, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 27, 2008)

He'll always be "Cool Hand Luke" to me rei:.


----------



## Drac (Sep 27, 2008)

.


----------



## MJS (Sep 28, 2008)

.


----------



## donna (Sep 28, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 28, 2008)

May that 'Cool Hand Luke' smile be with us always. What a great loss of a great actor/human being. 

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2008)

A slide show tribute to the man's body of work in film. 
http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/collections/gallery/1001/paul-newman-19252008


----------

